
Tumors have a bloody new way to grow and spread: vascular mimicry - DrScump
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/06/tumors-have-found-bloody-new-way-grow-and-spread
======
HillaryBriss
And that is why angiogenesis inhibitors don't work as well as we'd hoped.
Damn.

~~~
fragsworth
Fortunately, according to the article, there _are_ drugs that can prevent
vasculogenic mimicry:

> Yi-Wen Chu, TaiRx’s senior vice president, sent the drug to Hendrix, her
> former Ph.D. superviser, to determine whether it would halt vasculogenic
> mimicry. It did, curbing the activity of Nodal, a gene that drives
> vasculogenic mimicry by making cancer cells more like stem cells.

------
softwaredoug
Wait are the tumors learning? This headline is a tad confusing.

~~~
dogma1138
Somewhat yes tumors have something dubbed "tumor escape mechanisms" these
mechanisms allow it survive our immune system as well as treatments like radio
therapy, chemotherapy and surgery.

Tumor traits are likely to undergo similar natural selection processes like
every other bilogical constructs.

~~~
fragsworth
But it isn't "new" in the sense that tumors are starting to do it recently.
It's "new" in the sense that we are only now discovering it. That's why it is
a bad title, a bit click-baity.

